# French aires.



## Nolly (May 13, 2010)

Website of aires in France with interactive map. Handy when route planning.
AireCampingCar.com : Toutes les aires de services pour Camping-Cars, dans toutes les régions de France
As you will see the icons are in different colours, Free, Farms autoroute ect.
Regards Nolly.


----------



## Nolly (May 13, 2010)

Hi *****,

Check out the yellow stars to see info any forthcoming events. Such as the weekend 5th 6th June at Binic in Brittany with free water sports activities and a free outdoor concert on the Sat night. Could be of interest for anyone in the area on those dates.
Regards Nolly.


----------



## vanmandan (May 13, 2010)

Bloody marvelous site.
Many thanks.


----------



## colpot (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the link, it will be a great help for our forthcoming foray into the Loire Valley


----------



## Nolly (May 14, 2010)

No problem at all *****, if it helps out thats what its all about.


----------



## Nolly (May 14, 2010)

***** said:


> It's all in Kermit talk don't worry, I can understand most of it.
> But only a few yellow stars. But still a great link.
> Thanks for sharing


I find the Google translate toolbar really useful. Does a good job Translating Kermit into Franglais, or any other language. It's really straight forward just keep it installed on your homepage and click on when needed. 
Regards Nolly.


----------

